# "The Raccoons" reboot maybe on the way!



## Lemanic (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, it says so in this article.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2090243/c...adian-show-the-raccoons-eyes-possible-reboot/

Good on you Canadians!

And why not have some modern take on the infuriatingly catchy the song? Who's a hot star in Canada today?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usFFKNRB2z8


----------



## Iccodypup (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd never heard of this show!
Looks good though! If they bring it back I hope it retains its charm!


----------

